# Uzi



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Gatewood's Uzi went Grand Victor twice. I notice in the critiques the judges make reference to him somewhat lacking a good ear set. How were they?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

One ear tipped in toward the center.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

thanks


----------

